# Puregrain Show. What a disappointment



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I attended the purgrain pigeon show yesterday and what a disappointment. After spending hours getting my birds ready driving almost 3 hours one way, $3.50 per bird entry fee and sat there in the sun for hours waiting for the judging to be done they never picked a winner in a lot of the breeds. They said they may give 2 bags of feed to the best of breed in nine breeds but in the end only give for 6 or 7 every other breed was left out. There may have been a certain no of birds that had to be in the class before they give an award which is fine, they do that in other clubs but the other clubs still pick a winner in every breed. Two judges just judged all the birds not by young bird or old bird hen or cock.
They did give $250 for best of show and $200 and $150 for 2 reserves which was good and a raffle that all the money went to the winners, plus a free lunch. I just think when you spend the amount of time you do to show, they should at least pick a winner in every breed to acknowledge your efforts. I talked to others there that felt the way I did. The new people didn't really know what was going on. There was no rules in the paperwork for the show. I kinda felt like it was all just to sell a bunch of feed. What do you all think?


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

wow! that's horrible


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think it was horrible more like unfair. I use the shows to find out what birds I should keep. What I think is a good bird isn't always what the judges think. If they do good in the shows I keep them if not I sell them. If they would have picked a winner in each breed I would have been fine with the show. I do like their feed and will continue to use it.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

A similar thing happened at this years show in CHCH, No best young bird in a few breed etc. was disappointing as I had all the firsts in the young birds so therefore would have won an extra $10


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> A similar thing happened at this years show in CHCH, No best young bird in a few breed etc. was disappointing as I had all the firsts in the young birds so therefore would have won an extra $10


 At least you got judged and knew you had 1st. We got nothing. I have been to a lot of shows that only pay or a plaque if there are so many in the class and thats ok to me but you still got judged and knew you had the best bird or not.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> At least you got judged and knew you had 1st. We got nothing. I have been to a lot of shows that only pay or a plaque if there are so many in the class and thats ok to me but you still got judged and knew you had the best bird or not.


True but would have been nice to know which of my young frill backs were the best in the judges opinion, I know which one I like best but wanted to know what the judge thought, To not judge at all is slack, Why do people put birds in shows????? um........ I think its to be judged but I could be wrong......

I agree, A prize should only be applicable when certain numbers are met, these numbers were met, this was an oversight on the judges part which IMO, when you are paying to enter a competition is not acceptable


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

well I'm glad I was not able to make that show .I show the birds for the same reason that you do . Who did the judging ?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The one guy first name is Eric. The other guy was a older guy thats all I know. I have seen Eric judge some of our shows before.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

In many shows it takes TEN birds to make a class. And in some color classes of the same breed it is the same. Then some shows will combine color class to make up the difference. Far as a bird being good in the show. Well in show type birds You also have to look at sTOCK type birds. These birds are not good enough for show. But carry enough of the needs To produce GOOD show type birds. So understanding the breed standard And the required needs to off set And improve then stock birds have great use. Yes the show should have set a winner and placed the first four birds in each class. But You probably did have some fun meeting and talking to other people in the hobby. And had a lesson learned. That perhaps this show is one you will not attend next year.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

re lee said:


> In many shows it takes TEN birds to make a class. And in some color classes of the same breed it is the same. Then some shows will combine color class to make up the difference. Far as a bird being good in the show. Well in show type birds You also have to look at sTOCK type birds. These birds are not good enough for show. But carry enough of the needs To produce GOOD show type birds. So understanding the breed standard And the required needs to off set And improve then stock birds have great use. Yes the show should have set a winner and placed the first four birds in each class. But You probably did have some fun meeting and talking to other people in the hobby. And had a lesson learned. That perhaps this show is one you will not attend next year.


 I counted 14 birds in my class, I had 6 another guy had 5 and I did not talk to the third guy, 14 birds should have been enough to pick winners.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My mouth always gets me in trouble, I would have ask in a loud voice why they did it that way.
Dave


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> My mouth always gets me in trouble, I would have ask in a loud voice why they did it that way.
> Dave


 Every body at my table just looked at each other and said what the f. They said they were going to send out a questionair to see if they can improve the show. I can't wait for that one. I was wondering why none of the guys from my area went. They all traveled 3 hrs two weeks ago to a show that you get plaqes if you win. I thought the money would bring them. But maybe they were there before.


----------

